# Tree (Maple?) dying from top. What to do?



## hasinasi

I have this tree in my backyard; by looking at the leaves, it might be some kind of maple (see attachments). Recently, I noticed that it's dead on top. So I am wondering what's going on. Will this progress or stay like this? 

I am not so much concerned about the looks right now, but I don't want it to get worse, and I definitely do not want to lose the tree. So what should I do? Cut it on top? What to do with the wound? 

Any suggestions are greatly welcome. 

View attachment 189751

View attachment 189752

View attachment 189753

View attachment 189754


----------



## jamied

hasinasi said:


> I have this tree in my backyard; by looking at the leaves, it might be some kind of maple (see attachments). Recently, I noticed that it's dead on top. So I am wondering what's going on. Will this progress or stay like this?
> 
> I am not so much concerned about the looks right now, but I don't want it to get worse, and I definitely do not want to lose the tree. So what should I do? Cut it on top? What to do with the wound?
> 
> Any suggestions are greatly welcome.


 

Likely due to root probems. Can you take a photo of the base of the tree at ground level. Can you take a photo of the are around the tree?

What do you do around that area? Are vehicles, tractors, etc driven anywhere close to the tree?

How old is the tree and when was it planted?

Jamie


----------



## hasinasi

Thanks very much for your quick reply! I can't take a picture right now, but will do as soon as I have a chance to (hopefully tonight). 

We live in a relatively new neighborhood (the houses were built about 2 years ago). This tree probably grew naturally (wild) in this area before the construction started, so I don't know exactly how old it is. Right now, there is not much going on around that tree. There is no traffic at all. We have our compost on the right side to which we walk every now and then (probably not the problem). Behind the tree, our neighbor has put up his shed, which has a concrete foundation. This is probably 15-20 feet away. 

However, it is very possible that the area around that tree (say, maybe 15 feet away) was subject to heavy soil movement. I know that where our house is now there used to be a huge dirt pile during construction of the development at some point. Is it possible that if this happened too close to the tree the root system got damaged? 

One general problem in this place is that the soil is extremely dense clay. So the roots of tree tend to spread horizontally at very small depths below (or almost on) the surface. 

So if the area is quiet now and will settle again, is the tree likely to recover? Or will it be easy target for attacks by parasites and pests? I was also considering putting down a similar shed like my neighbor did in the vicinity of that tree. Is that going to be a significant problem for the roots as well and will make it worse? 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## jamied

hasinasi said:


> Thanks very much for your quick reply! I can't take a picture right now, but will do as soon as I have a chance to (hopefully tonight).
> 
> We live in a relatively new neighborhood (the houses were built about 2 years ago). This tree probably grew naturally (wild) in this area before the construction started, so I don't know exactly how old it is. Right now, there is not much going on around that tree. There is no traffic at all. We have our compost on the right side to which we walk every now and then (probably not the problem). Behind the tree, our neighbor has put up his shed, which has a concrete foundation. This is probably 15-20 feet away.
> 
> However, it is very possible that the area around that tree (say, maybe 15 feet away) was subject to heavy soil movement. I know that where our house is now there used to be a huge dirt pile during construction of the development at some point. Is it possible that if this happened too close to the tree the root system got damaged?
> 
> One general problem in this place is that the soil is extremely dense clay. So the roots of tree tend to spread horizontally at very small depths below (or almost on) the surface.
> 
> So if the area is quiet now and will settle again, is the tree likely to recover? Or will it be easy target for attacks by parasites and pests? I was also considering putting down a similar shed like my neighbor did in the vicinity of that tree. Is that going to be a significant problem for the roots as well and will make it worse?
> 
> Thanks for your support.


 
It the area around the tree was not roped off, then I strongly suspect that heavy equipment was used closer to the tree if you had a huge pile of dirt just 15' away.

It sounds like it is pretty likely that this is due to root compaction. It fits the time frame. There is a process called vertical mulching that will break up the soil without damaging the roots. In my area arborists charge $500 - $1,000 or more for the service depending on the size of the tree. Depending on the trees value to you, it might not be worth saving.

At this point, it would be best for you to call a local certified arborist and ask them to come out and have a look and give you an estimate.

Jamie


----------



## Toddppm

That's a sweet gum , I wouldn't spend any money trying to save it personally. They drop hoards of gum balls that take forever to break down and are a major tripping , more like rolling hazard.
If the houses are only 2 years old it looks like that top has been dead longer than that but has a lot of new growth inside the canopy. You could cut the dead out and drill some holes around to aerate the soil and maybe fertilzie if you want to save it. Mulch too.


----------



## hasinasi

*.*

Thank you, Toddppm and jamied for your very helpful and informative answers. (And thanks for identifying the tree!!!) That's very much appreciated. Probably, I'll just leave the tree as it is and see if I can drill some holes myself. Sounds like that would be a technique that's helpful anyway, and maybe for some other trees we have, too. The soil here in southern VA is just so compact clay that it is hard for anything to grow! 

Anyway, I am adding a few more pictures of the area around the trunk and the area surrounding the tree:
View attachment 189909

View attachment 189910

View attachment 189911

View attachment 189912

View attachment 189913


Please note that the tree is also growing lots of new sprouts from the trunk, although I pruned maybe two months ago.


----------



## jamied

hasinasi said:


> Please note that the tree is also growing lots of new sprouts from the trunk, although I pruned maybe two months ago.



You can just snip those off.

If your going to try and save it, I would make a mulch ring around the tree that is at least 10' wide with 2-3 inches of mulch, though as I mentioned, you will very likely need to address the compaction issue as well.


----------



## r&r

I agree with Todd I wouldn't spend alot of time or money trying to save that one. Sweetgums don't make nice yard trees in my opinion. I'd think about cutting it down and getting a maple or two started. They are fast growing and have some nice fall foliage and no gum balls they'll also grown in our wonderful red clay.


----------

